# Beginner's Agility; where to begin?



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi all--

Where do you all get your agility tunnels, jump bars, and poles from? I am looking at amazon for basic starter stuff and it is a bit overwhelming...is this something to consider-->http://www.amazon.com/HDP-Agility-Training-Open-Tunnel/dp/B0046HWA4W/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1433294839&sr=1-1&keywords=dog+tunnel? Curious---thank you!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I got everything. I have weave poles, jumps, a chute, tire, A frame, teeter and a few other things. We are hoping to set up some of the stuff this year(fingers crossed). I bought it a while ago, so I'd have to try to remember where I got it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is the thread with pictures of the stuff I got...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/253185-i-just-purchased.html


----------



## Minerva1us (Jul 26, 2015)

I found directions to build some of those items out of pvc. The directions are from "This Old House". I don't have the link handy but I'm sure you can do a search for it. I'm a widow and waiting for some friends to find time to help me build it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I moved this to the agility forum. I think you will get more responses here. 

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

You might want to check Max 200-I think that they suppy the equipment for some trials and then at the end of the trial the equipment is sold-you can also just order directly from them


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Think it's good to start slowly with equipment and getting the stuff you really need. For me, it's some jumps, a tunnel, and some type of STRONG weave poles (not the stick in the ground ones, those go flying when out bigs dogs start driving thru fast).

Alot of stuff you can make http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...gility-equipment-do-yourself-ideas-hints.html

The more expensive heavy contact equipment, I tend to leave to weekly classes and use their equipment.


----------

